

Getting started with gnuplot - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2008/06/08/getting-started-with-gnuplot/

======
yummyfajitas
I like gnuplot, but it has definitely been eclipsed by `ipython -pylab`.
That's an ipython interpreter, with numpy and matplotlib automatically loaded.

It's prettier, and it's very helpful to live inside a (better) python repl.

For those who really like gnuplot, it has an emacs mode, which is helpful:

<http://cars9.uchicago.edu/~ravel/software/gnuplot-mode.html>

~~~
jgamman
thanks for the heads up

